# Config_intel_pch_thermal [SOLVED]

## CaptainBlood

Which Intel CPU are concerned by this new 4.3.0 kernel setting?

Thks 4 ur attention.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Sat Nov 14, 2015 8:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eccerr0r

If the source and Wikipedia are correct, it looks like H97 and Z97 chipsets for 4-series/Haswell CPUs.  Probably 5-series too...

----------

